
NHS in standoff with Apple and Google over coronavirus tracing - cmsefton
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/apr/16/nhs-in-standoff-with-apple-and-google-over-coronavirus-tracing
======
LatteLazy
The article complains about one set of restrictions... And then admits Google
and Apple are working to lift them in the next two weeks. Then it complains
that they will only have push, not a pull model. But that seems an entirely
suitable way of solving this problem. And one that won't immediately be abused
by horrible regimes.

That sounds smart and fair and effective to me. But I guess an article saying
"Apple, Google work hard and are smart and effective" won't get many clicks...

~~~
dbbk
It's a very confusing article to me. It sounds like the NHS are complaining
about the restrictions that Apple and Google have specifically put in place.
But they're not going to budge, and the sanctioned API is going to be the only
realistic way to do it, so the NHS have no choice but to buckle.

~~~
LatteLazy
Tin foil hat time: the NHS is often invoked to sell or defend unpopular
government policies. It's the national equivalent of "won't someone think of
the children". I imagine the NHS don't care about the app as long as it works.
But someone else, someone not actually in the medical field, thinks it would
be really useful to know everyone who someone met with for non medical
reasons. Maybe that's our allies in Saudi? Maybe that's the police? GCHQ
already know so likely not them but maybe they can use it for something else?

